# What are the common malware/attack vectors?

## Amity88

Hi,

    I'm trying to improve/re-assess the methods that I use to keep my system secure online. Could you guys let me know what are the prevalent exploit methods that modern malware use to spread and infect?

    I mean stuff like XSS attacks, email attachments. I want to get more awareness of the tricks they use so that I can better protect myself, essentially. I'm not looking for platform specific information so I'm open to things that are applicable to any OS.

----------

## Ant P.

Social engineering is the most popular and easy method these days - the weak point is the user.

----------

## ct85711

Another most common weak point, that also ties directly back to user; is the password.

----------

